# (OPEN UNTIL 8:45 EST) turnips for 486 bells!



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

not as great as everyone else's prices, but decent! i have recently restarted my town, so all my items are all over the place sorry :c
*no entry free/no tips*
i'll only take 4ppl in at a time & we will wait at the airport until everyone has arrived!
follow me to nook's cranny and once you are done please wait outside a few minutes until everyone is done selling, i will end session
to make sure this was read please tell me your favorite villager
i will end the session once everyone is done c:​


----------



## YoshiCrossing (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Pickler (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

YoshiCrossing said:


> Can I come?





Pickler said:


> I'd like to come



yes! if you don't mind waiting for 2 more ppl for a few minutes & if no one joins i'll send a dodo code soon! c:


----------



## YoshiCrossing (Apr 29, 2020)

That sounds great!


----------



## Grudy (Apr 29, 2020)

May I drop by?


----------



## Bandicool (Apr 29, 2020)

Can i join?


----------



## Mayor Mae (Apr 29, 2020)

i’d love to join the second group!


----------



## Jz_Lazy (Apr 29, 2020)

May I come please


----------



## Marcel_AC (Apr 29, 2020)

Would love to join if I’m not too late!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

Mayor Mae said:


> i’d love to join the second group!





Jz_Lazy said:


> May I come please





Marcel_AC said:


> Would love to join if I’m not too late!


once group 1 is done, i'll send a dodo code!


----------



## RadDog (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

RadDog said:


> Can I come over?


once group 2 is done, i'll send a dodo code! c:


----------



## RadDog (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Could I come over?


----------



## Mareets (Apr 29, 2020)

May I come too please ?


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

Mareets said:


> May I come too please ?


i'll send dodo code


----------



## effupboots (Apr 29, 2020)

is this still open? would love to come if possible!


----------



## aleezy (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

effupboots said:


> is this still open? would love to come if possible!


yes! sent u a dodo c:


----------



## REC0N (Apr 29, 2020)

Would love to come if possible


----------



## BabyBianca (Apr 29, 2020)

I’d love to come if you’re still open!!


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 29, 2020)

@momo.mofo would love to pop over if you're still available! My favorite villager is Stitches


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

LinDUNguin said:


> @momo.mofo would love to pop over if you're still available! My favorite villager is Stitches





BabyBianca said:


> I’d love to come if you’re still open!!


once this user finishes selling, i'll send a dodo!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



LinDUNguin said:


> @momo.mofo would love to pop over if you're still available! My favorite villager is Stitches


thank u for actually reading my post lol!


----------



## jlnyc (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

i'll be closing my island soon, any last takers?


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

open again c:


----------



## alias (Apr 29, 2020)

May i!?  I don't have too many but would appreciate it regardless alsfjkasf <3 Is there any kind of item you're looking to catalogue?


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

alias said:


> May i!?  I don't have too many but would appreciate it regardless alsfjkasf <3 Is there any kind of item you're looking to catalogue?


no but if you could water my patch of flowers that'd be great!
i'll dm dodo soon


----------

